# Accident in front of San Souci



## withrespect

My dad just saw a girl get t-boned in front of San Souci.  He got out to help the girl and said it didnt look good.  I know her last name, but does anyone know the first name of this girl?


----------



## GWguy

How are we supposed to know her first OR last name, as we have no idea who this might be?


----------



## BadGirl

Please tell me it's not who I think it may be.


----------



## withrespect

GWguy said:


> How are we supposed to know her first OR last name, as we have no idea who this might be?



hopefully someone has a scanner and heard a name... unless there were multiple accidents in front of San Souci this morning.


----------



## GWguy

withrespect said:


> hopefully someone has a scanner and heard a name... unless there were multiple accidents in front of San Souci this morning.



Ah.  You were thinking someone had the scanner on.  Gotcha.


----------



## withrespect

GWguy said:


> Ah.  You were thinking someone had the scanner on.  Gotcha.



yeah... thats why I put this in the scanner activity thread.


----------



## keekee

I saw a big blue truck, maybe an F-150, with heavy front end damage.  Didn't see the vehicle that got t-boned.  Does anyone know the make of the other vehicle?


----------



## aps45819

Just saw it.

My *"GUESS"* is an black Audi TT pulled onto 235 from Millstone Landing and got T-boned by dark F150 ford pickup heading north on 235. Audi came to rest kissing the bumper of a SUV in the 235S left turn lane. Front of the truck was smashed.
Rescue had cut the top off the Audi, helicopter was waiting in the parking lot next to the PNC bank.

John Douglas should have some pics up soon.


----------



## GWguy

aps45819 said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> My *"GUESS"* is an black Audi TT pulled onto 235 from Millstone Landing and got T-boned by dark F150 ford pickup heading north on 235. Audi came to rest kissing the bumper of a SUV in the 235S left turn lane. Front of the truck was smashed.
> Rescue had cut the top off the Audi, helicopter was waiting in the parking lot next to the PNC bank.
> 
> John Douglas should have some pics up soon.



Co-worker just said the same.  Also helo just left.  He said it was an Audi A4.


----------



## aps45819

GWguy said:


> Co-worker just said the same.  Also helo just left.  He said it was an Audi A4.



It was pretty smashed up but I don't think it had a back seat and only had 2 doors


----------



## BadGirl

This is just all so upsetting.


----------



## deino2002

keekee said:


> I saw a big blue truck, maybe an F-150, with heavy front end damage.  Didn't see the vehicle that got t-boned.  Does anyone know the make of the other vehicle?



Only from a picture a friend posted on facebook who works in San Souci, it looks to be an Audi or maybe a Crossfire :shrug:


----------



## Sweet 16

aps45819 said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> My *"GUESS"* is an black Audi TT pulled onto 235 from Millstone Landing and got T-boned by dark F150 ford pickup heading north on 235. Audi came to rest kissing the bumper of a SUV in the 235S left turn lane. Front of the truck was smashed.
> Rescue had cut the top off the Audi, helicopter was waiting in the parking lot next to the PNC bank.
> 
> John Douglas should have some pics up soon.



I don't drive down that way as often as I used to but it always amazes me how many people will dart across 2 or 3 lanes of oncoming traffic on 235 instead of waiting a few seconds for traffic to clear.  The road is straight as an arrow almost its entire length but for some reason the morons coming off the side streets have a death wish or something.  I did notice they're finally putting a light in up the road between Hollywood and Mechanicsville.  That intersection always scares me and true-to-form, three cars zipped across the highway right in front of me on Saturday.

Rant over.  I hope everyone's okay.


----------



## lovinmaryland

aps45819 said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> My *"GUESS"* is an black Audi TT pulled onto 235 from Millstone Landing and got T-boned by dark F150 ford pickup heading north on 235. Audi came to rest kissing the bumper of a SUV in the 235S left turn lane. Front of the truck was smashed.
> Rescue had cut the top off the Audi, helicopter was waiting in the parking lot next to the PNC bank.
> 
> John Douglas should have some pics up soon.



I heard that the f-150 ran a red light, is that what you saw?


----------



## BadGirl

lovinmaryland said:


> I heard that the f-150 ran a red light, is that what you saw?


That sounds consistent from what I've heard.


----------



## aps45819

lovinmaryland said:


> I heard that the f-150 ran a red light, is that what you saw?



I saw accident clean up.  
Since a lot of people run lights here, that's a likely scenario and I have seen other people coming out of Millstone T-boned by a red light runner.


----------



## GWguy

Baynet has a few pics up.


----------



## daylily

Vehicles are both still there.  Damn, what a major impact! Whoever was in the black car, Audi?, definitely needs prayers.


----------



## G1G4

Dunno who ran what light, but from the impact it looked like the truck ran the light.
The woman in the car was trapped and unconcsious by the time the first EMS piece got there.
She was flown to Prince Georges as a Category A, Priority 1 -- which is the most severe you can be transported
Can't give any names because of patient confidentiality.


----------



## vraiblonde

aps45819 said:


> Since a lot of people run lights here, that's a likely scenario and I have seen other people coming out of Millstone T-boned by a red light runner.



You probably already know what I'm going to say.


----------



## animalluvr4life

G1G4 said:


> Dunno who ran what light, but from the impact it looked like the truck ran the light.
> The woman in the car was trapped and unconcsious by the time the first EMS piece got there.
> She was flown to Prince Georges as a Category A, Priority 1 -- which is the most severe you can be transported
> Can't give any names because of patient confidentiality.



i heard the call go out on the scanner .  i think they said an als unit was already on the scene when i heard it.  they kept asking headquarters to get the chopper started to fly the patient.  I hope the lady in the car makes it as the pics don't look good .


----------



## G1G4

On July 11, 2011 at approximately 8:15 AM St. Mary's County Sheriff's Deputies responded to a serious motor vehicle collision in the intersection of Three Notch Rd. and Millstone Landing Rd.  Preliminary investigation revealed a 2008 Audi TT driven by Maria Morgan, 46, of Lexington Park, MD, was making a left turn from Millstone Landing Rd. onto southbound Three Notch Rd.  A 2002 Ford F-150 driven by Michelle Mason Malone, 26, of Mechanicsville, MD, was northbound on Three Notch Rd. approaching the intersection.  Witnesses reported Morgan had a green light and Mason Malone had a red light.  The Ford F-150 struck the Audi TT on the driver's side.  The impact sent the Audi into a 2005 Nissan Armada operated by Regina Eckley, 50, of Mechanicsville, MD, which was waiting in the left turn lane of southbound Three Notch Rd. at Millstone Landing Rd.  There was incidental contact between the Audi and the Nissan.

Morgan was transported to Prince George's Hospital Center via MSP Trooper 7 with *life threatening injuries.*  Mason Malone was transported via ambulance to St. Mary's Hospital with non life threatening injuries.  Eckley was not injured.  Speed and alcohol do not appear to be contributing factors.

Members of the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office Collision Reconstruction Team responded and assumed the investigation.  Anyone who may have witnessed the collision is asked to contact DFC Timothy Reese at 401-475-4200 ext. 9115.


----------



## itsbob

Granted we don't know.. 

But I sure hope it was an important text..


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> But I sure hope it was an important text..



I did not post this.  See me trying to behave?

I think it sucks when someone spaces off while driving, changes your life in a split-second, and they don't even get hurt.  Completely unfair.


----------



## G1G4

Baynet says the driver of the Audi (who was flown out with life threatening injuries) is the wife of county commisioner Todd Morgan...

Commissioner Morgan's Wife Injured in Accident - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## Pete

If there had just been a red light camera there,  this could have been avoided.


----------



## libertytyranny

Pete said:


> If there had just been a red light camera there,  this could have been profitable.



fixed.


----------



## aps45819

aps45819 said:


> My *"GUESS"* is an black Audi TT pulled onto 235 from Millstone Landing and got T-boned by dark F150 ford pickup heading north on 235. Audi came to rest kissing the bumper of a SUV in the 235S left turn lane. Front of the truck was smashed.





G1G4 said:


> Preliminary investigation revealed a 2008 Audi TT driven by Maria Morgan, 46, of Lexington Park, MD, was making a left turn from Millstone Landing Rd. onto southbound Three Notch Rd.  A 2002 Ford F-150 driven by Michelle Mason Malone, 26, of Mechanicsville, MD, was northbound on Three Notch Rd. approaching the intersection.  Witnesses reported Morgan had a green light and Mason Malone had a red light.  The Ford F-150 struck the Audi TT on the driver's side.  The impact sent the Audi into a 2005 Nissan Armada operated by Regina Eckley, 50, of Mechanicsville, MD, which was waiting in the left turn lane of southbound Three Notch Rd. at Millstone Landing Rd.  There was incidental contact between the Audi and the Nissan.



Good guess


----------



## desertrat

aps45819 said:


> Good guess



Hope she makes it and a full recovery. Lesson. Never assume just because the light is green it is safe to go.


----------



## Gilligan

desertrat said:


> Hope she makes it and a full recovery. Lesson. Never assume just because the light is green it is safe to go.



But what kind of radical "can stop from 45 mph in less than 3 feet including and accounting for superhuman reaction time" car do you own that would have given you the necessary advantage in that situation?


----------



## aps45819

Gilligan said:


> But what kind of radical "can stop from 45 mph in less than 3 feet including and accounting for superhuman reaction time" car do you own that would have given you the necessary advantage in that situation?



I think he was referring to looking for oncoming traffic before proceeding into an intersection


----------



## bohman

aps45819 said:


> I think he was referring to looking for oncoming traffic before proceeding into an intersection



  I found myself doing an extra check both ways before proceding through green lights tonight.  I try to look both ways all the time, but I forget sometimes and trust that my green light will stop opposing cars.

Tonight, I looked both ways every time.  That accident this morning was ugly.


----------



## glhs837

Agreed, although, I think perhaps the oncoming truck might have been obscured by traffic stopped at the light in the rightmost lane. And given a one second overlap between red on 235 and green for Millstone, this person was not just skimming the edge of the red, they were flat blowing through, but speed doesnt seem excessive from what I see, so I suspect lack of attention rather than a burst of speed to beat the light.


----------



## aps45819

glhs837 said:


> Agreed, although, I think perhaps the oncoming truck might have been obscured by traffic stopped at the light in the rightmost lane. And given a one second overlap between red on 235 and green for Millstone, this person was not just skimming the edge of the red, they were flat blowing through, but speed doesnt seem excessive from what I see, so I suspect lack of attention rather than a burst of speed to beat the light.



I'd subpoena their cell phone records


----------



## glhs837

I would check the truck black box data. Some places only do that in fatal accidents. Also get your hands, if you can, on the traffic cam footage from the white cameras on the crossbars.


----------



## aps45819

glhs837 said:


> I would check the truck black box data. Some places only do that in fatal accidents. Also get your hands, if you can, on the traffic cam footage from the white cameras on the crossbars.



Those are what replaced the wires in road bed to trigger the light changes, don't think they record


----------



## glhs837

Hmm, sure about that? I hadnt heard that but sounds reasonable.


----------



## G1G4

glhs837 said:


> Hmm, sure about that? I hadnt heard that but sounds reasonable.



The white bars on top are infrared sensors to time the lights (what Aps said). The black things on top of the lights are opticoms.


----------



## vraiblonde

bohman said:


> I found myself doing an extra check both ways before proceding through green lights tonight.



I do that all the time because, no offense against my fellow motorists, I don't trust you #######s to do what you're supposed to be doing.  I also always use the right-most turn lane coming out of San Souci so I can bail out if the person to the left of me decides they'd rather be in my lane instead of their own.  <--This happens quite frequently, btw.

But, frankly, neither I nor anyone else should have to take Mario Kart style evasive measures to avoid you peckers that feel the need to multitask while driving or are just too stupid to be behind the wheel in the first place.


----------



## glhs837

G1G4 said:


> The white bars on top are infrared sensors to time the lights (what Aps said). The black things on top of the lights are opticoms.



I knew about the opticoms, but figured the white cameras were for flow analysis. Maybe the bank or liquor store cams caught it. And Vrai, welcome to the paranoid world of the motorcycle rider. And quite honestly, if more folks drove like that, we would all be better off. Folks drive in a awareness bubble, some larger, some smaller. Most folks, their bubble never gets larger than say 2 cars away in any direction. And, in a perfect world, where were really train drivers, and actually punish unsafe driving behaviors, that would work. 

Instead, we give out a licence with barely more effort than digging to the bottom of the cereal box, and reward the enforcement activities for fining as many speeders as they can, regardless if speeding is actually causing more accidents.


----------



## desertrat

Gilligan said:


> But what kind of radical "can stop from 45 mph in less than 3 feet including and accounting for superhuman reaction time" car do you own that would have given you the necessary advantage in that situation?



45 mph? I don't know of anywhere I would cross 235 doing 45mph. Maybe Rte 4, but you don't usually even get that opportunity there.


----------



## caprism

vraiblonde said:


> But, frankly, neither I nor anyone else should have to take Mario Kart style evasive measures to avoid you peckers that feel the need to multitask while driving or are just too stupid to be behind the wheel in the first place.



AMEN... !!


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> But, frankly, neither I nor anyone else should have to take Mario Kart style evasive measures to avoid you peckers that feel the need to multitask while driving or are just too stupid to be behind the wheel in the first place.



Agreed.  The way I see it... If your feet are in on it, your hands are in on it, your eyes are in on it... 9 times out of 10 - your brain should be in on it too.


----------



## ShyGirl

*Prayers for Crash Victim*

I heard that she was still unconscious and had undergone emergency surgery for multiple injuries.

Sending prayers for her recovery and a show of support for her friends and family.


----------



## daylily

ShyGirl said:


> I heard that she was still unconscious and had undergone emergency surgery for multiple injuries.
> 
> Sending prayers for her recovery and a show of support for her friends and family.



Thoughts are with her and her family/friends.  My heart sank yesterday when I saw the vehicles in the intersection.


----------



## itsbob

Any updates?
Hoping for good news on her condition!


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:


> Any updates?
> Hoping for good news on her condition!


Check your e-mail.


----------



## vraiblonde

This morning around 5:30am my light had just turned green to make a left onto 235 from Chancellor's Run, and this ####### in a truck blew right through their red light going north on 235.  And it wasn't even a case of trying to beat the yellow, because it would have been red through Maple Rd cycle as well.

I'm diggin' on the red light cameras now more than ever.


----------



## Katelin

vraiblonde said:


> This morning around 5:30am my light had just turned green to make a left onto 235 from Chancellor's Run, and this ####### in a truck blew right through their red light going north on 235.  And it wasn't even a case of trying to beat the yellow, because it would have been red through Maple Rd cycle as well.
> 
> I'm diggin' on the red light cameras now more than ever.



I was taught at a very early age to count to three before going thru a just changed green light for that very reason...This was back in the late 60's too!!

Better to be a living turtle than a dead hare at a green light!


----------



## smilin

Katelin said:


> I was taught at a very early age to count to three before going thru a just changed green light for that very reason...This was back in the late 60's too!!
> 
> Better to be a living turtle than a dead hare at a green light!



Absolutely. Always look to left before I start through or go through any light around here , then a quick look to the  right.
I have been watching these "drivers" week in week out - it never changes. Saw two go through a full red in front of a couple of deputies who were too busy writing tickets already for a couple of cars to stop them.
I don't want cameras but red light cameras might slow these idiots down.
Saw two blow a full red at Airport View today...


----------



## glhs837

Cameras might slow them down, but since the penalty is set deliberately low, and there's no reporting to insurance, it wont make much of a difference.


----------



## preselector

vraiblonde said:


> I'm diggin' on the red light cameras now more than ever.



I'm not and I have a better reason than most folks to like red light cameras.

In 2005 I was making a left on Shangri-La Dr on to 235N. The light changed green, I glanced left to make sure no one was going to run the light, noticed the nose drop on the Mustang in the nearest lane which indicated brakes applied, and proceeded ahead. Unfortunately, the kid in Moma's mini-van was too busy admiring the Mustang and went thru the light. Never hit the brakes at all. I ended up with minor injuries and a totaled Dodge Dakota pickup truck. 

So why don't I like red light cameras? Because governments have been known to shorten yellow light times to increase revenue even when it means more accidents. 6 Cities That Were Caught Shortening Yellow Light Times For Profit

It you give them the tools, so or later the cash strapped government will use 'em.


----------



## glhs837

I would be more concerned about that, but keep in mind, the most profitable red lights in the county (heck, I think all of them) are on state roads, and the lights are controlled by the state, not the county. So the county would have to convince the SHA guys who run our lights to drop our yellow timing. 

Not likely, I dont think.


----------



## preselector

glhs837 said:


> I would be more concerned about that, but keep in mind, the most profitable red lights in the county (heck, I think all of them) are on state roads, and the lights are controlled by the state, not the county. So the county would have to convince the SHA guys who run our lights to drop our yellow timing.
> 
> Not likely, I dont think.



Ah, you're just not very pessimistic.

But I've noticed from other posts that you're a scholar and a gentleman. Good for you.
_________________________________________________
The optimist says "this is the best day of my life".
The pessimist says "You're probably right".


----------



## glhs837

preselector said:


> Ah, you're just not very pessimistic.
> 
> But I've noticed from other posts that you're a scholar and a gentleman. Good for you.
> _________________________________________________
> The optimist says "this is the best day of my life".
> The pessimist says "You're probably right".




But the optimistic pessimist prepares for the worst while hoping for the best I spoke to the SHA manager in charge of St Marys signal lighting about the state law requiring compliance with the Maryland regulations that mirror the federal MUTCD, and have verified what he told me about the signal light timing, thats what I base my optimism on 

He is the one they would have to go through to change the timing of the lights, and if you could have heard the indignation in the mans voice when I asked about mucking about with light timing for the benefit of the cameras, you would feel better also. I really believe the man would go public in such a case.


----------



## withrespect

Received this email yesterday...

ALL,  

Sorry for the mass email and I apologize for those I have left off so please feel free to forward accordingly.

As all know Maria was in a very serious car accident yesterday morning on her way to work.  

She is in critical condition. She was knocked out at impact and has not regained consciousness.  What I know.  She has contusions to the brain ( in lay mans terms it is bruised bad), she has multiple broken bones around her  hip/ lower body, she has fractured ribs and a bruised spleen.  She is unconscious and on a respirator.  

The Dr.'s have been most concerned about the brain,  and being unconscious she can't tell them how she  feels.  They have placed a ( my word) stint into the brain to measure its pressure.  As of this morning the pressure is normal, and hopefully that means it isn't swelling.  The first critical period I am told is 24-72 hours, so we have passed the 1/3 point.  We are going to be in for a very long road to recovery I think.

The kids are fine and holding up well.  Maria's parents will be driving down today.  I have asked Lauren to set up a "Caring Bridge" account.  Notice, they can do it , not me .technical stuff I leave to them. 

I know many have been asking about bringing food and stuff over.  I have asked Kae XXXXX from our church to coordinate that.  I'd mess it up bad.  Her cell number is XXX XX XXXX.  She is also copied on the email somewhere.  Please work thru her.

I'd like all to know and express my greatest gratitude to BDVFD, LPVRS, the Sherriff's Dept. and State Police for their help yesterday. I can never be more appreciative for helping Maria.

I ask all to keep Maria in your prayers, she is strong and a fighter and she will to get through this and come out feistier than ever. 

Thank you all for your concern and out pouring of affection.  As I learn more I will let you know.

Again my thanks to everyone, and please keep praying for her speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Thanks for the update WR. I have my fingers crossed that she will pull out of this okay.


----------



## vraiblonde

retiredweaxman said:


> Thanks for the update WR. I have my fingers crossed that she will pull out of this okay.



Two words:

Gabrielle Giffords

Meaning you just never know and the body can bounce back from some pretty traumatic injuries.  Best wishes to Maria Morgan in hopes that her body is using this nap time to regenerate and repair.


----------



## belvak

retiredweaxman said:


> Thanks for the update WR. I have my fingers crossed that she will pull out of this okay.





vraiblonde said:


> Two words:
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords
> 
> Meaning you just never know and the body can bounce back from some pretty traumatic injuries.  Best wishes to Maria Morgan in hopes that her body is using this nap time to regenerate and repair.


----------



## nachomama

vraiblonde said:


> Two words:
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords
> 
> Meaning you just never know and the body can bounce back from some pretty traumatic injuries.  Best wishes to Maria Morgan in hopes that her body is using this nap time to regenerate and repair.



Very well said, Vrai. 

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/mariamorgan/mystory


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> But the optimistic pessimist prepares for the worst while hoping for the best



That is such an Eeyore attitude - "It'll never work..."  You can't live life not acting in your best interest because of some bad thing that "might" happen.  Otherwise you just sit there and never move, and nothing ever gets done.

But now here's the pessimist in me:

No matter what laws you make, people will break them.  And because our judicial system caters to people who break laws, most will not be punished.  And if there are no consequences for breaking a law, you might as well not have it in the first place.

So I guess resistance is futile and we might as well not worry about it.


----------



## glhs837

You didn't understand me. I prepare for it not working, but hope it will and enjoy it when it does. I do move forward like an optimist, but I am ready in case whatever it is doesn't work out. Optimism is great, but blind optimism is foolish. How about cautious optimist, is that better? 

I don't not go places because bad stuff might happen, but when I go, I keep an eye open to my surroundings, so I can be ready if it does.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Two words:
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords
> 
> Meaning you just never know and the body can bounce back from some pretty traumatic injuries.  Best wishes to Maria Morgan in hopes that her body is using this nap time to regenerate and repair.


----------



## 2lazy2P

> Todd Morgan was driving to work, a few minutes after his wife left for work, and he drove up upon the accident scene, he said Tuesday. He saw a small, crushed black car in the middle of the intersection and recognized it as his wife’s vehicle.
> 
> “She’s still in critical condition,” he said Tuesday morning. “She hasn’t regained consciousness.”
> 
> SoMdNews.com: St. Mary’s commissioner’s wife hospitalized after crash


 
It is hard to imagine the feelings and emotions of pulling up to the scene and recognizing the car in the accident.


----------



## Bann

I was reading the journal at Caring Bridge this morning that she moved her leg when she heard her husband & nurse talking about her Body Pump class!     Coming from another Body Pump enthusiast, I would think that's most excellent news!


----------



## hotmomma

any update?


----------



## BadGirl

hotmomma said:


> any update?



She has been moved to a specialized rehabilitative hospital in Philly, where she remains comatose, although she is showing signs of improvement.

We encourage everyone to continue praying and sending good thoughts her way for her_ full _recovery.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BadGirl said:


> She has been moved to a specialized rehabilitative hospital in Philly, where she remains comatose, although she is showing signs of improvement.
> 
> We encourage everyone to continue praying and sending good thoughts her way for her_ full _recovery.
> 
> Thank you for asking.



From the CB website, it appeared she was awake.  I read about her sitting in a chair, being able to distinguish between two items, and a lot more.


----------



## BadGirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> From the CB website, it appeared she was awake.  I read about her sitting in a chair, being able to distinguish between two items, and a lot more.



True that.

But there is some kind of scale/measurement that labels the status of cronic head injuries (called a JFK Scale [yeah, I know]).  Anyway, she's been identified as a "12", although I haven't been able to research what the scale parameters actually are, or what they mean.

Many of the movements that she's made are reflex, but her deliberate movements appear to be improving, too.  This is all good news.


----------



## bcp

It is not uncommon when one section of brain is damaged, another will slowly take on the functions that the damaged part can no longer handle.

 Lets hope that her slow progress right now is an indication of that happening, if so, the outlook for a excellent recovery, although slow coming, is certainly within reason to hope.


----------



## hotmomma

I do not personally know her but for some reason I think about that particular crash a few times a week.  

It just makes me think about how much your life can change in an instant.


----------



## bcp

hotmomma said:


> I do not personally know her but for some reason I think about that particular crash a few times a week.
> 
> It just makes me think about how much your life can change in an instant.



I posted on here a while back where I was the one that was running my window washer as I came up to a light and I never saw it go red.
 I was lucky, very lucky because the people in the intersection saw me coming and did everything they could to avoid my dumb ass. I almost Tee-Boned a corrolla with my 3500 dually at a fairly good speed. All I saw at the time was a child in a child seat on the passenger side back where I was heading to. If my brakes would have been just a little less than perfect, I would have hit them.

 I think about that almost every time I come up to a light now. I would not want that on my mind the rest of my life or have to put a family through losing their child because I was more concerned with bird poo on my window than I was their safety.

 It can happen so fast.


----------



## mAlice

Maria passed away today.  Please keep her family in your thoughts.


----------



## BadGirl

mAlice said:


> Maria passed away today.  Please keep her family in your thoughts.


----------



## mAlice

BadGirl said:


>



I know.  I'm chokin' 'em back and I didn't even know her.


----------



## ICit

....

I just saw Todd last month....ooohh how sad.


----------



## red_explorer

*:-(*



mAlice said:


> I know.  I'm chokin' 'em back and I didn't even know her.



She fought so hard.... its so sad... My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## stockgirl

mAlice said:


> Maria passed away today.  Please keep her family in your thoughts.



Oh no. That is just awful. I will definitely keep her family in my thought.


----------



## Merlin99

mAlice said:


> Maria passed away today.  Please keep her family in your thoughts.



Thank you for passing on the information, I read through the whole thread again and this wasn't where I expected it to go.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I had the pleasure of working with Maria for almost a year at Pres Helo. She was a wonderful person and had such a good personality. I worked with her the first year she did the fundraiser for Hospice during the Kentucky Derby. I was impressed with how she organized it. She would tell me all about how they were redoing the house and the old doors she had found for it. 

Last night I cried my eyes out about her passing. I was so hopeful that she was going to pull through since she had done so well. She was a fighter.


----------



## bresamil

dammit


----------

